# Software Kapazität frei



## RobiHerb (18 März 2009)

Dipl.Ing. Elektotechnik bietet freie Kapazität "Software Entwicklung und Inbetriebnahme im industriellen Umfeld".

Erfahrung:     > 20 Jahre in C/C++, C#, .NET, CoDeSys ST, Visualisierung, BDE, SoftMotion, etwas S5/S7 AWL.
Einsatz:    auch weltweit (Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch, Spanisch)
Stundensatz:    65 Euro/h bei Feuerwehreinsätzen, auch Festpreis verhandelbar
Bisherige Kunden u.a:        Bosch/Rexroth, Lenze, BMW, VW, Ford, Medizintechnik, Baumaschinen.

Umgehend verfügbar, Kontakt per PN


----------

